# The Revenant



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 23, 2016)

Probably the best movie I've seen in a decade or better. Along the lines of dances with wolves, Lonesome dove, and the like. Wonderfully done, very few special effects, the bear scene was CGI, but damn you could never tell it. The whole movie was awesome IMO.

The story line is fucked, as it doesn't truly follow Hugh Glass's story of the ordeal he survived, so it loosely based on the true story and incorporated some story's of other events during the frontier era. If you were a history nerd about the frontier era (as I was and somewhat still am), you should fully enjoy the movie.

Funny, I took my wife to see it, about  half way into it she tells me "there is no way anyone could survive something like that" so I told her "you do realize its loosely based on a true story". Of course she did not believe me until I made her read a wiki page about it. She asks me, how do you know all this stuff, so I pulled out my dads Time Life series that covers the entire beginning of America that I have been reading/referencing since I was like 6-7 yrs old. lol she called me a nerd...first time for everything I guess.

Go see it, its worth it.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 23, 2016)

Strong disagree. The movie may have been well shot, but it is tedious as fuck to watch.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 23, 2016)

I want to watch this movie, but I'll probably have to wait until it comes out on DVD.


----------



## TH15 (Feb 23, 2016)

I thought it was a good movie overall: a great story line, good acting, and the way it was filmed was incredible. Although, I was expecting it to be more than it was. I'm also not sure where the Oscar buzz is for DiCaprio comes from on this one as he has about a paragraph worth of script for the entire movie.


----------



## pardus (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm looking forward to seeing this movie.

I just watched this...






And noticed that Tom Harvey was wearing the SAS Winged Dagger on his top. I did a little digging and it turns out that his grandfather was in the SAS and that Tom is an honourary member of the Royal Marines. Pretty Cool.


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 23, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Strong disagree. The movie may have been well shot, but it is tedious as fuck to watch.



We don't agree often, but I have to say I can't agree more. I came out of that feeling used and abused for two hours straight


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 23, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> I want to watch this movie, but I'll probably have to wait until it comes out on DVD.



You should. Take breaks, it is hard to watch.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 23, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Strong disagree. The movie may have been well shot, but it is tedious as fuck to watch.



I actually thought they did a good job at breaking up the long drawn out areas movie. 



Florida173 said:


> We don't agree often, but I have to say I can't agree more. I came out of that feeling used and abused for two hours straight



Did you or @TLDR20, ever watch Dances with Wolves all the way through? I wonder how you would compare the two movies.

I know we all have opinions and that's fine, but man, people were clapping in the theater after it ended, I was 'jaw dropped' shocked and my wife who won't watch anything but a chick flick was blown away. I mean like talked about for two days afterwards.

Anyway, I'm sorry you guys didn't like it, I'm actually somewhat shocked that you guys didn't.


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 23, 2016)

Kyle Sees The Passion

I believe this clip is similar to my experience with The Revenant


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 24, 2016)

I loved it. I love that period of history though. 

Though the double shot pistol at the French camp pissed me off.


----------



## Dienekes (Feb 24, 2016)

It was great.... if you like watching someone defy death and then suffer while SLOWLY getting better and lie in snow, crawl in snow, and walk in snow. The action scenes were pretty damn good but they were few and far between. DiCaprio did a fantastic job acting, but Tom Hardy's damn chewing noises in that one scene just about drove me insane.


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Feb 24, 2016)

TH15 said:


> I thought it was a good movie overall: a great story line, good acting, and the way it was filmed was incredible. Although, I was expecting it to be more than it was. I'm also not sure where the Oscar buzz is for DiCaprio comes from on this one as he has about a paragraph worth of script for the entire movie.



Acting is more than just delivering lines. Leo should have at least two Oscars by now.

The Revenant was good but I didn't love it. The long tracking shots were amazing, cinematography was on point. The think Hardy did a better job than Leo, I was actually rooting for him.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 27, 2016)

Is there an academy award for best frozen snot close-up?


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 28, 2016)

Yellow Bastard said:


> Acting is more than just delivering lines. Leo should have at least two Oscars by now.
> 
> The Revenant was good but I didn't love it. The long tracking shots were amazing, cinematography was on point. The think Hardy did a better job than Leo, I was actually rooting for him.



I agree. Tom Hardy was better.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 28, 2016)

Leo grunts and groans for two hours and acts like he's in pain. How hard is that? I do that every day.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Yellow Bastard said:


> Acting is more than just delivering lines. Leo should have at least two Oscars by now.
> 
> The Revenant was good but I didn't love it. The long tracking shots were amazing, cinematography was on point. The think Hardy did a better job than Leo, I was actually rooting for him.



I've been a Tom Hardy fan ever since "Tinker,Tailor, Soldier, Spy". His role in "Lawless" was stromg and impressive.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 28, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I've been a Tom Hardy fan ever since "Tinker,Tailor, Soldier, Spy". His role in "Lawless" was stromg and impressive.


And Bane...


----------



## pardus (Feb 28, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I've been a Tom Hardy fan ever since "Tinker,Tailor, Soldier, Spy". His role in "Lawless" was stromg and impressive.



If you haven't seen Peaky Blinders on Netflix, watch it. He does a great job there as well.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 28, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> And Bane...


And Bronson.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 28, 2016)

pardus said:


> If you haven't seen Peaky Blinders on Netflix, watch it. He does a great job there as well.



I tried watching Peaky Blinders a couple of times, didn't really do anything for me.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 28, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> I tried watching Peaky Blinders a couple of times, didn't really do anything for me.



Have you watched it with subtitles? I did the same thing as you, then my friend suggested the subtitles. I loved it after that.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 28, 2016)

I thought the movie was pretty epic.  If Leo doesn't get this, I don't know what will ever get him an Oscar...he'll end up like The Duke and win a pretty much lifetime achievement award for a film that I just don't think is good.

Innaritu just won Best Director...how he got to repeat I'll never know. Birdman was horrible.

Leo got it!!!


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 29, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Have you watched it with subtitles? I did the same thing as you, then my friend suggested the subtitles. I loved it after that.



I'll give that a shot.  I normally watch Netflix while I'm on the treadmill, so subtitles would probably be helpful anyway.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 29, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> And Bronson.



And Mad Max Fury Road.


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 29, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> And Bronson.


Bronson is the best "unknown" movie out there. If Hardy had been better known when that came out he very well could have won an Oscar or at least been nominated for it. The dude is amazing.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 29, 2016)

In all fairness I liked The Revenant, technically. There were some eye-level extended drone shots that were simply amazing, especially during the opening battle, with the drone platform moving through and among the actors as they fought. Another extended drone segment had the camera floating in front of them as they scaled a steep incline, and continuing to move among them as they delivered dialogue upon reaching the summit. The choreography of the drone as it moved among the actors was quite impressive.

And the CGI bear-mauling was terrific.


----------



## Ex3 (Feb 29, 2016)

"and the Indians attack" 8 minute, tracking shot was frickin' epic.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 1, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> Bronson is the best "unknown" movie out there. If Hardy had been better known when that came out he very well could have won an Oscar or at least been nominated for it. The dude is amazing.



I hated it, although I can appreciate the acting, the move was a waste of my life time.


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 1, 2016)

I was rooting for the bear. He really gaped DiCaprio. I love nature porn, don't you?


----------



## RetPara (Mar 1, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> I was rooting for the bear. He really gaped DiCaprio. I love nature porn, don't you?



Aside from your eh.... tastes....  I was hoping the Bear would get best actor....  There was one HUGE Griz that had a couple of movie parts several and even handed Billy Crystal (MY GOD did he look small next to the bear) a nomination envelope....   

But HELL NO!  The bear was fucking CGI...   That really sucked....


----------



## pardus (Mar 2, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Have you watched it with subtitles? I did the same thing as you, then my friend suggested the subtitles. I loved it after that.





Marauder06 said:


> I'll give that a shot.  I normally watch Netflix while I'm on the treadmill, so subtitles would probably be helpful anyway.



Seriously? It's in English!


----------



## digrar (Mar 2, 2016)

Seppos. :-"


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 2, 2016)

pardus said:


> Seriously? It's in English!



Not the kind I speak.


----------



## Brill (Mar 2, 2016)

pardus said:


> Seriously? It's in English!



Like this?


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 2, 2016)

pardus said:


> Seriously? It's in English!


Sorry bro, we speak 'Merican 'round these parts.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 2, 2016)

That's proper English with the Us removed and written in red, white and blue ink right?


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 2, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> That's proper English with the Us removed and written in red, white and blue ink right?



Right; like I said, "Merican."


----------



## pardus (Mar 4, 2016)

I was asked the other day in all seriousness if I spoke English or American...   :wall:


Reading this thread makes me think that DLI should start an English course for Americans.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 4, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> Bronson is the best "unknown" movie out there. If Hardy had been better known when that came out he very well could have won an Oscar or at least been nominated for it. The dude is amazing.



I'll have to add "Bronson" to my list of movies to see. I've liked him in all the films he has been in, and this one sounds pretty strong.


----------



## DasBoot (Mar 4, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I'll have to add "Bronson" to my list of movies to see. I've liked him in all the films he has been in, and this one sounds pretty strong.


It's "Fight Club" meets "A Clockwork Orange."


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 4, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> It's "Fight Club" meets "A Clockwork Orange."



I had the same thought after reading IMDb's story line. I like the part for Tom Hardy. He just comes across so believable in everything he does. Is it still on Netflix?


----------



## metalmom (Mar 4, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Probably the best movie I've seen in a decade or better. Along the lines of dances with wolves, Lonesome dove, and the like. Wonderfully done, very few special effects, the bear scene was CGI, but damn you could never tell it. The whole movie was awesome IMO.
> 
> The story line is fucked, as it doesn't truly follow Hugh Glass's story of the ordeal he survived, so it loosely based on the true story and incorporated some story's of other events during the frontier era. If you were a history nerd about the frontier era (as I was and somewhat still am), you should fully enjoy the movie.
> 
> ...


Too funny. Had a choice to make and knew this movie would be right up my alley, but chose Hyena Road. Probably rent this one tomorrow night.


----------



## AWP (Mar 4, 2016)

pardus said:


> I was asked the other day in all seriousness if I spoke English or American...   :wall:



So, which one do you speak or are you bilingual?


----------



## Gunz (Mar 6, 2016)

Saw "Warrior" tonight on the tube with my sons. Tom Hardy was a major badass. Good fight scenes. Made me want to work on my traps.


----------



## metalmom (Apr 18, 2016)

Saw an older movie last night-Out of the Furnace.Pretty good-2 guys from Platoon were in it.2013.Would recommend.For thriller buffs Hush and Return to Sender not too bad.No Escape and Selfless good as well.Try to chill with a movie a day.
Im a horror-psych thriller buff.Any suggestions?


----------



## metalmom (Apr 18, 2016)

Sorry-thought I was responding to a movie thread-just not one movie.Someone throw me a compass-still need to find my way around here.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm reading the book The Revenant right now. Not bad, very different to the movie


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 21, 2016)

My wife bought the DVD for me yesterday, just as good the second time. I think you ADHD mofo's @TLDR20 need take your meds and or toke, take a drink, it's a damn good movie.


----------



## AWP (Apr 21, 2016)

Great movie, but slow. Take the most bad ass, thrashing album you can think of and play it at 2/3 speed. That's The Revenant.

We need a movie with Daniel Day Lewis and Tom Hardy, the working title would be "Oscars for everyone."


----------

